

Show HN: The Search to Conclusion Tool - Superbloop
https://www.linkwok.com

======
Superbloop
After posting about Linkwok on HN a few months ago, we received tons of
feedback, mostly directed at clarifying its workflow and UI. So with that in
mind, please welcome the new and improved Linkwok: A complete Search to
Conclusion package.

Linkwok is designed to save you considerable time, effort and often money in
conducting your research either as an individual or a team.

Use the FREE web app, and its accompanying Chrome extension to move
efficiently through your research by seeing what others have found useful,
organising individual elements on a canvas and presenting it over Powerpoint.

We are a very small team of dedicated developers trying to create something
that is useful and free. We believe that we've come far, but have a long way
to go Please help us with any feedback that will help us make Linkwok work
better for you.

PS: We're hard at work creating a better video to help explain everything
better :p

------
vtrufus
This is a great tool. Go big! I really like the concept.

~~~
scorpwarp23
Hey thanks for the great feedback. Do use the inline feedback system to let us
know what we can do better.

\- Team Linkwok

